# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan Sapu-sapu 'serang' koi

## ad666

misi permisi . . numpang tanya . .nda tau bener gak neh threadnya , ,

dikolam ane yang kecil hiduplah beberapa jenis ikan, ada ikan sumatera, ikan sapu-sapu dan dominan ikan koi. Kenapa ada 3 jenis, ada fungsinya sendiri-sendiri kan ya?  ::  . akhir-akhir ini terlihat salah satu spesies tampak selalu mengganggu spesies yang lain. dalam hal ini ikan sapi-sapu seakan-akan 'menyerang' koi-koi ane dengan teknik sosor menyosor/nyedot-nyedot tubuh koi. Berbahayakah tindakan si ikansapu-sapu ini ya om?
karena beberapa waktu silam ada kematian koi ane yang agak mistik, nda ada gambarnya, gak tega liyat keadaan yang mengenaskan. (hiperbolis banget heheh) seekor Shusui tewas mengenaskan dengan sebuah lobang ditubuhnya.   ::  . yang bersangkutan ditemukan tewas didasar kolam sedang digerayangi oleh sisapu-sapu. Saat itu tidak ada kecurigaan, tapi karena akhir-akhir ini pelecehan terus dilakukan oleh sisapu-sapu jadi agak khawatir. Kebetulan sekali, yang di'sedot' koi-koi doitsu. untuk menjaga keadaan yang tidak diinginkan, beberapa makhluk penghisap itu ane amankan untuk diinterogasi, dan disisakan satu ekor saja untuk kerja rodi dikolam, (sebelumnya ada lima ekor).
mungkin diperjelas aja ya om pertanyaan ane :
1. berbahayakah tindakan ikan sapu-sapu yang sukanya 'menggeranyangi' koi?
2. Mungkin ada yang tau penyebabnya?
3. Mungkin ada masukan tentang alternatif pengganti yang fungsinya sama seperti ikan sapu-sapu (mengontrol jumlah lumut yang menempel di dinding kolam)? 
4. untuk kematian  shusui ane, jikalau bukan karena ikan sapu-sapu, kiranya ada yang bisa memberikan pengetahuannya tentang penyakit koi yang bentuknya seperti itu . . (payahnya tidak ada gambarnya) seperti lobang sebesar diameter kelingking orang dewasa . . lubangnya tampak daging segar, ada darahnya sedikit, tidak ada tanda-tanda pembusukan.

terima kasih sebelumnya atas respon dari rekan-rekan
 ::

----------


## dennywahyudi8383

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

